# Venting!



## Tad (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know if there used to be a thread for clothing & fashion complaints, but if there was it seems to have faded away.

I either have a big neck or narrow shoulders. If I get a top that doesn't have shoulders draping down onto my arms, the fit around the neck often seems off.

I wear a lot of golf shirts for casual wear, as they seem to look better on me than t-shirts do. But on any that have a shorter 'V' in the neck I end up getting the problem shown in the picture--a hole forms at the right corner of the bottom of the stitching--obviously a stress point. And when I wear button up shirts, even if the collar fits OK I find that having only the collar button undone is uncomfortable with most shirts, I need to undo one more button, which is an awfully casual look.

I wish I understood the proportions issue causing the problem well enough to be able to better eyeball clothes to figure out which will have this problem less than others.

(ETA: you can see in that pic that the shoulder seam is down onto my arms, but I still had that problem with the neck. :doh: )


----------



## lily352 (Apr 20, 2015)

With any brand?


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 20, 2015)

my hub has this problem. i account it to his large neck size (19). he tends to stay away from golf shirts. try Henley shirts.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 20, 2015)

I do some sewing. That stress point is usually because the shoulder and sleeve seam is on resting your arm - when you move around (raise your arms, point, etc) it creates pressure. The V of the collar is so sturdy the fabric around it is the next part to give. Kind of like how the button-hole rarely gives but the button almost always does - or if you hitch your jeans by the belt loops, the belt loop itself is flawless, but a little hole appears where the loop itself is/was attached. 

I have a similar problem but with button down shirts. I get massive strain over the chest area and can only button under my breasts. If I get a shirt big enough to button all the way I look sloppy and the bottom half sags and billows out. The top button under my chest bears all the weight/stress and is almost always the first one to pop. At least women have the luxury of wearing an open button down blouse with a nice top under it...

I spent hours the other day trying on pants, and they all did this stupid rouching/horizontal lines of extra fabric under my butt. If I went tighter, the legs looked good but the fabric was so tight around my butt and hips I couldn't sit. And considering I have a stomach condition, I can't stand anything to be the slightest bit tight. 

Oh, and I can't go with too cottony type fabrics because they attract so much animal furr I spend all day de-catting and de-dogging myself...but if it doesn't have enough stretch I spend the day tugging at the fabric and shifting around to find give.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 12, 2015)

My work pants always do this in the back of the upper leg. If i go any tighter i cant sit comfortably!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 13, 2015)

What's the absolute minimum number of dress shirts you can get by with? You might be better off biting the bullet and getting them tailor made. You get a great fit, they last longer because they're under less strain, and they may be tax-deductible as a business expense (check with an accountant -- or the gov't. -- on this).


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What's the absolute minimum number of dress shirts you can get by with? You might be better off biting the bullet and getting them tailor made. You get a great fit, they last longer because they're under less strain, and they may be tax-deductible as a business expense (check with an accountant -- or the gov't. -- on this).



I don't know if that was directed at me or not, but I'll second that advantages of getting custom cut shirts. I have several, that I use for all my dressier requirements. It is more casual wear where I have more problems (I can't really see getting that custom made, and most custom work is focused on the fancier end of things from what I've seen).

Anyway, Xyantha's expertise has let me understand the source of the problem, so I'll put extra effort into finding things that go around my fatness without draping too much at the shoulders


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 13, 2015)

Lol i source the thread "casual midconversation erotica". My lizard brain totally took notice of that sentence


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 18, 2015)

*Xyamtha *- I have the same problems with pants. I always wind up having to buy the size that fits my belly ok.. decent, then go to a tailor to get the legs fixed. I also have the added problem where I am 5'5 which is about average, but if I buy my pants average, after the first wash, they become high waters and so I wind up buying my pants tall and having to adjust the length.

*Tad* - regarding the shirt, I feel you. My problem with button down shirts is that for some reason they always wind up riding to the back.. so no matter how much I pull them in the front to sit right, in less than 30 minutes the unopened buttons is at my neck and the collar is already going down my back. (Am I the only one with this problem?) Clothes are great and they suck at the same time! Being plus sized the clothes are expensive and then you have to add tailoring to it. I mean I sew but I not enough to deconstruct a blouse/pants to then cut and then put back together properly. It is extremely frustrating!


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2015)

Where are the plain, basic, women’s clothes this Spring? My wife is pretty much a t-shirts and jeans/capris/shorts sort of woman, she’d like those t-shirts to be opaque, reasonably form-fitted, V-necked, and in strong basic colors (she likes to call it &#8216;gem-tones’: ruby red, emerald green, etc). For bottoms she’d like fairly heavy-duty fabric, not too much detailing, and something that follows her curves. She doesn’t like ruffles, ruching (spelling?), loose, flowy, unstructured things, much in the way of patterns or decorations, or really anything that might get construed as fashion. She isn’t against other people enjoying those things, she just hopes that there will always be some plain &#8216;basics’ around for her.

Never have we found less basics available. Even in a store that until recently had &#8216;workwear’ in its name she couldn’t find t-shirts that fit her preference (it did come close: they had some shaped navy t-shirts with crew necks, and navy un-shaped (boxy/baggy) t-shirts with V-necks. But no pure reds, purples or greens, and not even any pure whites. The plus sizes stores we’ve looked in have been even worse—I walked around one in less than a minute and could tell that nothing in there aside from maybe one pair of shorts would meet her preferences, and looking at the on-line sites has confirmed that.

I’m sure that some store, somewhere, still has some basics, if only old stock, but it seems really crazy this year!


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 20, 2015)

Tad, not sure about the stores in Canada, but here in the US, there are always basics in shops like Old navy, Kmart, Wal-mart. I am much like your wife. I am not a frilly type chick. I am very much a jeans and T-shirt girl (except for shoes and handbags. I LOVE SHOES and hand bags!). I normally check the online shops like Catherines, Roamans, Torrid, etc.
Depending on her size she can even check Gap.

You might have to go online for things. Can I assume she is one to like to see things before she buys them to check the type of material and the quality of the material? (I shop on-line, but I prefer to see the clothes before I purchase, I like to see the material and quality.)


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2015)

I have yet to get her to buy anything online (clothing related--books are a different story!). Someday, maybe? For t-shirts she can wear XL from a lot of stores (not the most youth oriented ones, where sizes run a lot smaller generally, but generally anywhere that wouldn't be shocked to see her come through the door will be OK for t-shirts). In the past she found Old Navy t-shirts to be super-thin, like they were meant to be layered or semi-see-through or something, but we should look again this year. I haven't had a chance to get to Sears or Walmart, which have been my one remaining hope.

But really, mostly I was just venting. It always strikes me as strange with women's clothes how something considered baseline one year can disappear from the racks and shelves completely within a few years! Makes it hard to have a simple personal style that you don't always have to evolve. (nothing against those who enjoy evolving their style, just saying that for those who don't, it can be annoying).


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 20, 2015)

Womens fashion is very fickle. I try to find cuts (ie: boot cut jeans, or A-line skirts, or Empire waist dresses. blouses, etc.) that flatter me the most. Then I try to find it in different "styles" that I like. (styles meaning if the clothes are laid back or business or high fashion, etc.) 

This is why women are always shopping. Our fashions change much more frequently than mens fashion. Although that mens fashion is also starting to change as often as womens fashion these days.

This is why womens vs mens shopping excursions look like the map below. 

View attachment shopping.gif


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2015)

Not in our house, lol. My wife loathes shopping, and when she has to, she desperately wants to shop like a guy: go into the store, try it on only if absolutely necessary, if she really likes it buy two or three (or five) of it, get the heck out and not go near a store again for as long as possible. 

On the other hand I like shopping. So I try to scout stuff out for her, then drag her into stores where I think there is a reasonable chance she’ll like something (or if it is something I can buy without her trying it on, etc, I’ll just buy it). Unfortunately my current work place is not close to any stores, so I don’t get as much chance to scout as I have at most previous jobs (best was when I was a couple of blocks from a modest mall, so could regularly go down at lunch to see what was new).

So if her clothes are starting to look worn, ragged, or whatever, I feel like I’ve fallen down on the job by not finding new clothes for her that she’ll like….but so far this Spring I’ve found nothing. Fortunately she bought five of a purple t-shirt that she liked last Summer, which gives her at least some things looking fairly new, so long as she is in the mood for purple….

(I don't shop in as much detail for my own clothes because, meh, men's clothes are boring for the most part, and being bald, on the short side, and shaped roughly like a rugby ball the best I can generally hope for 'don't look like a clown,' so it is not even as much fun as when I was younger and made some pretense at looking sharp)


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 20, 2015)

Tad..My sister is like your wife. I on the other hand check stores in the same area and walk a bit further is there if more than a $10 difference.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 21, 2015)

I hate shopping and hate investing massive money in something that will just look like crap in a few months anyway, so generally I trawl the outlets for shirts now. I may spend a few hours every few months, but I come out with a lot of cheap clothes. I feel angry and guilty when I see shirts I spend money on just sitting. At least if it was $3 I can sigh and just give it to goodwill or something.

I need to try them on though, which is the time consuming part. My body shape is too wonky to just grab a size. I can literally be a small to an X-L depending on the style and how it is supposed to fit...!

Pants, however, are the bane of my existence - they always tighten over the front of my thighs and the butt when I sit, so I am always hiking them and adjusting them. That's one reason why I tend to wear shorts year round lol.

I rarely shop with my guy, mostly because he gets bored, but also because its so frustrating that I come out hating my body and that makes him upset. At least if he isn't there I can fume and kick the wall and hate myself....get a dq cone and come home happy lol.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 4, 2015)

Like Xyantha and Tad's wife, I hate clothes shopping and sympathize with those who find it frustrating.

My complaint: Why in the year 2015 can no one seem to make bras that have adjustable shoulder straps that DON'T keep getting longer after they've been worn for even a couple of hours? I think someone should invent one with shoulder straps that can be adjusted and then clamped into place or something instead of just having that little free-sliding piece of plastic. Otherwise what is the point of wearing the darn thing in the first place? It doesn't look too refined to go about tugging at the straps all day. And all of the "solutions" that I've seen for this (making sure you have the right size, tape, etc.), don't address the real problem, which is that there's no way on any of the models that I've seen to keep the strap adjuster in place once it's correctly positioned. IMO it's a clear design flaw. Why does this seem to be so hard for clothing manufacturers to understand?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd rep you but I can't.

ITS SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm constantly tighting the straps, or else they start slipping off my shoulder. I'm large enough that the slack it creates causes a noticeable wiggle (I tend to stride now mince) when I walk.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 5, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Like Xyantha and Tad's wife, I hate clothes shopping and sympathize with those who find it frustrating.
> 
> My complaint: Why in the year 2015 can no one seem to make bras that have adjustable shoulder straps that DON'T keep getting longer after they've been worn for even a couple of hours? I think someone should invent one with shoulder straps that can be adjusted and then clamped into place or something instead of just having that little free-sliding piece of plastic. Otherwise what is the point of wearing the darn thing in the first place? It doesn't look too refined to go about tugging at the straps all day. And all of the "solutions" that I've seen for this (making sure you have the right size, tape, etc.), don't address the real problem, which is that there's no way on any of the models that I've seen to keep the strap adjuster in place once it's correctly positioned. IMO it's a clear design flaw. Why does this seem to be so hard for clothing manufacturers to understand?



maybe a small thing bungee chord?...lol


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 11, 2015)

I know it is a bit of an old post but I think Xyantha's pants issue is worth investigation and close inspection. I suggest you post a lot more close up butt pictures like the one above to facilitate fact finding on the case. Purely for science.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 12, 2015)

Lol!


---
And random words to meet minimum


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 16, 2015)

How all women's dress shoes HURT. I have a wide foot so i am always limping and shuffling and squeaking in pain when i get new shoes.

And the messed up part is all the women make sympathetic faces and clucking noises. why cant they just make comfortable dress shoes with heels for women!? 

hobble...ouchie!

And know why i have to wear heels? Cuz i am so short if i dont i need to hem every pair of pants i own! Lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How all women's dress shoes HURT. I have a wide foot so i am always limping and shuffling and squeaking in pain when i get new shoes.
> 
> And the messed up part is all the women make sympathetic faces and clucking noises. why cant they just make comfortable dress shoes with heels for women!?
> 
> ...


Try wedges.. they are normally easier on the foot

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 17, 2015)

Walking with your feet bent like that just seems so unnatural.

Reminds me of this:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylNy3cM12tA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylNy3cM12tA[/ame]


----------



## Tad (Jul 17, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> And know why i have to wear heels? Cuz i am so short if i dont i need to hem every pair of pants i own! Lol



Ten bucks a pair to get them hemmed at a lot of places, and the flats are probably enough cheaper than the heels that you'd likely come out ahead  (although your head would come out a few inches lower.... )


----------



## agouderia (Jul 18, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How all women's dress shoes HURT. I have a wide foot so i am always limping and shuffling and squeaking in pain when i get new shoes.
> 
> And the messed up part is all the women make sympathetic faces and clucking noises. why cant they just make comfortable dress shoes with heels for women!?
> 
> ...



First of all, I second Lucca's recommendation of wedges. They are much more foot friendly and easier to stand and walk in, even if they're higher.

Second, try to get a high heel which also has a small platform (up to an inch, maybe camouflaged under the upper material) under the sole - that helps a lot.

Third - it's the fit that matters, in heels much more so than in flats, where you can get away with cheap slouchy shoes. And in part this boils down to the price. Check for manufacturers that offer shoes in different foot widths (I think in the US they come in A, B and D - in Europe it's E-J, with H being the standard wider form). 
Take your time trying various brands, see which ones work best for you and then stick to them - even if it means paying a premium. (I have issues with bunions that run in the family, so I know what I'm talking about. There are several smaller Italian manufacturers and one German one which I could recommend, but I doubt you can get them in Canada).

More comfortable, happy feet are worth every cent!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 20, 2015)

i hate how some plus size clothes companys all have a one size fits all i can never get a decent pair of trousers especially because i have big legs so i have to buy big on the waist just so they are nt tight on my legs


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 20, 2015)

Women's pants in my area are about 20 bucks with tax, and the hems ALWAYS come out - and the pants always wear out, so I cycle through quite a few pairs...so part of me really begrudges paying almost as much for a hem as the pants themselves, you know? I'm trying to get my sewing skill back up, but it is challenging because I do not have an expensive piece of machinery called a serger, so the sew line is visible. Bah!! Incentive to get better faster!! The other problem with hemming is that it assumes all your heels are/will always be the same length; so on some shoes, your pants look too short. On others, you are hiking them up. 

I detest flats because "womens flats" always slap at my heels as I walk, and don't give any support. "Mens dress" shoes look quite masculine and shorten my already short legs - but I have to admit, the men's style is pretty dang comfortable. I also wear wedges occasionally but I really don't find them appreciably more comfortable (because my foot is wide and the front still pinches, and I don't like how they look on me. I guess it's one of those; if I am going to be uncomfortable, I'm going to go with the one that will at least look AMAZING on me. 

Just run around barefoot and pantless - that sounds like a feasible solution...


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes! No pants for you. I concur. Send pics so we can make sure this works.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oJrmFkYuAg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oJrmFkYuAg[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 26, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How all women's dress shoes HURT. I have a wide foot so i am always limping and shuffling and squeaking in pain when i get new shoes.
> 
> And the messed up part is all the women make sympathetic faces and clucking noises. why cant they just make comfortable dress shoes with heels for women!?
> 
> ...


 


dwesterny said:


> Walking with your feet bent like that just seems so unnatural.
> 
> Reminds me of this...


 
dwesterny: That's pretty close to the way I walk in spike heels. 

Xyantha: I'm not trying to hold these up as an example of high fashion, but they are comfortable. I find that block heels give me the best support; and slip-on styles are great, too, because, even if my hands are full, I can slide into them at the last minute on my way out the door.







Plus I'm a super-cheapskate when it comes to shopping for myself, and each of these pairs was on sale for less than $15. I don't exactly live in a trendy urban center, however, so sacrificing some style for comfort and price isn't really a problem in my case.

Also, people here in Texas can pretty much wear open-toed shoes/sandals all-year 'round. That may not be the case in your area.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 14, 2015)

What is going on with all of the spamming and crazy posts on here? Particularly BBWvixen1 - South African men.. her asking if someone wants to come caress a bbw....WTF?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 4, 2015)

Btw MsB i thought i responded before. I like those shoes!

----

Cat hair and 90% of fabrics. 'Nough said. But ill still say it.

Why are the popular fabrics absolutely designed to catch and hold every stray piece of hair!? Pets are a huge industry! Make pet friendly clothes!!


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 4, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Btw MsB i thought i responded before. I like those shoes!
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


 
You did, thanks! It was in a rep comment. 

Yes, especially black clothes! I have 2 cats and a pair of black pants that seems to be a magnet for cat hair. I bought one of those lint rollers that has layers of peel-off tape, which helps somewhat, but it's still hard to get all of the hair off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 5, 2015)

Boob button gapes on anything that is remotely flattering. Clothing manufacturers cannot seem to grasp that the girls need room to romp!

So i have to wear an undershirt and undo the button...


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Boob button gapes on anything that is remotely flattering. Clothing manufacturers cannot seem to grasp that the girls need room to romp!
> 
> So i have to wear an undershirt and undo the button...


Darn it I was unable to rep your boobies. 

Also, no fair. You have expressed your own interest in inter-button man belly sightings and yet you deprive us men of inter-button cleavage? The nerve. I also have my own related story to post in the way made me lol section from the supermarket trip I just took.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Boob button gapes on anything that is remotely flattering. Clothing manufacturers cannot seem to grasp that the girls need room to romp!
> 
> So i have to wear an undershirt and undo the button...



Xy is boobielicious!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 5, 2015)

Lol! Yes i am!! and it can be annoying! Like when even GOOD sports bras cant contain them when running. I wish they came in "industrial" strength that just turns them into stationary boulders for working out.

Dwes - I have three words for you. Quid pro quo.  especially after your lol thread post!!!

Besides - i am so generously endowed when i shrug, lean over, cross my arms - or hell, just stand there (because i am so short most moderately tall guys can just look right down my top) they pop on out and all the guys around get an eyeful. Hell, when i walk its pretty much a floor show :doh:. And wearing a turtleneck only makes them look even more massive!!

Fat guys are so self concious about their rolls they are almost always wearing under shirts or are constaintly verifying containment.... its a much rarer sighting!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Hell, when i walk its pretty much a floor show :doh:. And wearing a turtleneck only makes them look even more massive!!



Or one of those leotards... body shirts or whatever they call it. the tighter the top the bigger they look!..lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 6, 2015)

So i left work at 5 today on a sunday! was it good enough that i worked 9 to 5 today? no!.. i get a call to login and to check mail. I try and something keeps timing out and it won't let me login. So i figured no biggie.. i will be at work tomorrow.. Yes I will be at work on Labor day.  that is not the worst of it, since i couldn't login, my manager had the nerve to ask me if i could come back to work... ummm let me think... HELL FUCKING NO!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 30, 2015)

Not even backpacks fit right!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 30, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Not even backpacks fit right!!!



There is a backpack in the picture?


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> There is a backpack in the picture?



Wes: For some reason the chorus of this song is now playing in my head ...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYbZbfqf09Y[/ame]

Not that Xyantha would ever spin around and do that ... 



Xyantha: my sympathies, to at least some extent. I can see how having 'all the right stuff in all the right places' is actually the wrong places for some things -- and you may prefer practical to decorative a lot of the time. So I'm sympathetic.

But I'm also guessing you still have less fit problems than your husband, and get more sympathy for those problems from most people, which is why my sympathy is a little bit muted. I think you have the sort of problems that lots of people might love to have


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 30, 2015)

I do sympathize Xy. I just bought this shirt in my usual size and look at the terrible fit. Clearly they are making these smaller to save on fabric.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 30, 2015)

@ Xy... maybe try a backpack that has a more adjustable top strap if they have it.
@DWest... there is absolutely nothing wrong with that fit....but a great way to post a selfie! lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 30, 2015)

Found a backpack. It is black with pink trim. It is sexy. And was 200 dollars. FML!!!

And yes. Agree with Lucca - I fail to see the size issue. In fact, I barely see the belly indentation so it almost seems loose to me =P


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Tad said:


> Wes: For some reason the chorus of this song is now playing in my head ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYbZbfqf09Y
> 
> ...




This wont render on my phone, will need to watch this at home


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Tad said:


> But I'm also guessing you still have less fit problems than your husband, and get more sympathy for those problems from most people, which is why my sympathy is a little bit muted. I think you have the sort of problems that lots of people might love to have



Actually i have more fit problems for everything than he does, ironically! And unless the woman is big chested herself most girls just roll their eyes or say they should be so lucky. I know it sounds sexy 'cuz its the chesticles but its genuinely annoying when even utility items dont fit. Between my height, hips and chest, plus my curved spine and ass, i couldnt find a single one that didnt have me in debilitating agony after a few blocks and having migraines every night from the pressure on my shoulders, ribs, and the curve above my tailbone. It took $200 to find a backpack that fit, including having a "spine" on the backpack itself to fit to my back. That is after spending a few hundred bucks on different styles. That level of expendature? Thats normal for things that fit, not exceptional. That makes it more rage enducing than cute 

Most of my bras? 2-3 times the price of what most girls have. Cant shop online. Cant get cute patterns on ones with support. Even spending $100 plus bucks on a bra doesnt give the support i need while exercising. Clothes i am used to, but backpacks? That made me have a little temper tantrum!

Look at this industrial thing i ended up getting! Is specifically made for curvy girls; has lumbar support (what bag has lumbar support?) and wide flaps for the hips.


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

I apologize for my lack of sympathy. It was unwarranted, and I really should realized that size alone does not define who has fit problems.

Higher end hiking/camping backpacks often have lumbar support (as well as a frame, some of which can be shaped), but for sure they are NOT cheap. 

(maddeningly for me, the larger packs are all designed with hip straps, which are designed to support most of the weight of the pack. I have no hips. Even at over fifty pounds lighter I had no hips and those straps would do essentially nothing, other than hold the pack against me while it kind of perched on my butt. So expensive backpacks are fairly wasted on me, which was fairly annoying when I wasted money on them because I was going to be carrying them for weeks. I should have just gotten a canoe pack, which has no structure but has a forehead strap for getting some of the weight off the shoulders.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

I didnt mean it that way! I was more pouty face answering, not pissy. Thats what i get for answering on my phone!

Thats actually exactly what i got - a hiking backpack!


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I didnt mean it that way! I was more pouty face answering, not pissy. Thats what i get for answering on my phone!



You didn't sound pissy -- I just believe in apologizing properly when I was in the wrong--especially on-line where body language and voice tone can't do a lot of the job. (I'm not nearly as stuffy in person as on-line--honest! I just find being rather formal on-line reduces 'stuff')


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

^^^ so canadian LOL

Typical roundabout 
Im sorry it was taken the wrong way!
Im sorry for you being sorry, i misunderstood!
Im sorry you thought my sorry was insencere!
Im sorry for the miscommunication!

It is true though, there could be worse problems then having curves!


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

lol.

And I'm sorry we took up so much board space with being sorry


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 2, 2015)

I had a very decadent pancake at 7am this morning. Blueberry pancake with whipped cream and walnut in syrup and bacon of course. It took me an hour to eat it, but I was in heaven.

Then the other shoe dropped. I was so sick for the rest of the day. I couldn't eat anything else until about 5pm. I have a ball shaped lump in my belly the whole day. Distended/bloated stomach I guess. Or a big gas bubble. (lol) 

UGH!! darn body. Now even pancakes make me sick. Pretty soon I won't be able to eat anything but air!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 29, 2015)

Tad said:


> lol.
> 
> And I'm sorry we took up so much board space with being sorry



Actually, I wandered over to see if anyone was aware of a catalog that my wife just received (that, frankly, made my eyes pop out). Having finally found the 2nd one under the sofa, and re-inserting, I'm ready to post. 

Initially, I was going to see if people here were aware of the Torrid catalog. I see that you are, but no more about that.

About being sorry: Some 27 years ago, when I was working in MA, two of my old friends came out to visit from MN. One of them, a young lady I had worked with, kept finding herself in awkward situations and saying "Oops! I'm sorry." Charming as they were, they were quite unnecessary. To put her at ease, I finally said "If you don't quit saying "I'm sorry", I'm going to . . . to . . . hug you!"

Well! You should have heard the "I'm sorry"s come tumbling out after that! And hug her I did . . . repeatedly, first, because I promised to. After that, because it felt to good (she was a BBW, after all).

It didn't work because, 27 years later, she still gets a lot of hugs. Her name is now Mrs Ho Ho.


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 17, 2016)

i have to vent! i ordered some clothes online from woman within. i got the customary email that said 'hey, your clothes were delivered!'. i checked the mailbox. nothing. i checked both porches. nada.

i got on ww live chat to see what i do. there was tracking, but it said they were delivered. the lady pretty much told me that i am out of luck and i would have to take it up with the carriers. so much for customer service.

i called the post office. they explained the pack goes fedex and gets handed off to them at our local post office for final delivery. i explained that i order this way regularly and was already aware of that, but that the fedex tracking indicated they had already handed off and supposedly usps had delivered my item the 15th. i explained i did not receive.

so they told me i was wrong and that the tracking was for where they got the hand off and that it should deliver the next day. 16th. so i hung up and waited all day the 16th. nothing.

this morning i called our local post office again, re-explained what was going on. this lady told me yes, it was showing that they delivered it the 15th. i told her i did not receive and was weird since my mail man generally leaves it on the porch if it won't fit in the box. she finally told me that we had a new carrier on our route and that it was probably mis-delivered. she said she would send someone out to try to locate my package and call me back.

no call.

so i called AGAIN this afternoon. i had to explain yet again to yet another person what was going on. they checked the computer and the woman told me that it had been put in the wrong chute and was on it's way back to charlotte. she said she contacted the charlotte office and it would get back to our local post office tomorrow. i should have it saturday. 

i am thinking that they mis delivered it the 15th, someone put it back out yesterday and they were returning it back to the sender.  

hopefully it will actually get returned back to our local office and get delivered to me. 

ug.


----------

